# KVM recommendations



## MattP (Dec 2, 2021)

Does anyone use a KVM (USB / HDMI) that they would recommend?

They don't appear to be as common as they used to be.

Update: 1x USB keyboard and 1x USB Mouse.

2 or 3 machines.

Displays not essential, but ideally 1 display for 2 machines. Other machine will have a dedicated display.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2021)

For various remote boxes, they all get a usb Lantronix plugged into them.


----------



## DaBrooklyner (Dec 2, 2021)

I use KVMs, though they are VGA and not HDMI. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J7JGAHM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 has been my mainstay for just hooking something up fast.

and for rack mount use: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PXZLTMJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

pretty much everything I work with either has a VHA port or is amenable to an adapter and VGA is a lot cheaper.

For day to day I use, I prefer serial-Ethernet consoles, there is a bit of a learning curve with them though. RSM units show up on eBay from time to time and are pretty cheap. Just don't rely on them in a secured environment.


----------



## monaco87 (Dec 2, 2021)

I've used an ATEN CS1784A for many years, max resolution 2560x1440 via DVI Dual-Link cables with USB keyboard and mouse. Works fine with HDMI to DVI adapters at the host, though audio is 3.5mm jack only. I'm using it on 4 systems, Linux Mint, FreeBSD 13, Solaris 11 and windows 7. Perfect and rock solid, absolutely love it!


----------

